# Who loves Dal?!



## bprescot (Dec 2, 2011)

Just had some re-heated Dal from last night, and that sh!t is good! Just simple Urad Dal and green lentils with a bit of turmeric, salt, garam masala and butter, topped with a tadka of onions, cumin, and a crap-load of jalapeno all over basmati. Stuff is GOOOD! 

So i gotta ask, who here likes to get their dal on?


----------



## Avishar (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha as my parents are both from Bangladesh, Dal is a staple for us. I get Dal withdrawal if I don't have it from time to time! In college I made it once for my roommates and now they each make it on their own at least a couple times a week (psh, addicts). They put it on everything, Dal sandwich was one of their favorites :spin chair:


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Dec 2, 2011)

Never had it, but sounds right up my alley.


----------



## TB_London (Dec 2, 2011)

Love it, usually make extra with the intention of it lasting a few days but always eat it all as soon as it's ready and then lie on the sofa in a food coma


----------



## obtuse (Dec 2, 2011)

I love Dal. My favorite is moong (mung) dal with paneer.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 2, 2011)

That's going down this week. Good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 2, 2011)

One of the things I love but never make. I need to get into the kitchen more often...

Stefan


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Dec 2, 2011)

I saw this and at first I thought you were talking about me. :bigeek:

I have never heard of Dal, could someone enlighten me?
Del


----------



## tk59 (Dec 2, 2011)

macmiddlebrooks said:


> Never had it, but sounds right up my alley.


+1. At least, I don't think I've had it...


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 3, 2011)

Delbert Ealy said:


> I have never heard of Dal, could someone enlighten me?



Indian split peas. Usually in a stew, or in a curry over rice, like this feller mentions.


Does anyone know of any good traditional grains(other than rice) that is common for this kind of Indian dish?


----------



## zitangy (Dec 3, 2011)

cooked as a gravy and non spicy hot at all. Dahl is a vegetarian dish.Commonly served in indian vegetarian and non vegetarian restaurants. Served with common white rice and "roti prata" a pancake form. Do a google search . you will be surprised.

Being gravy like, can be served with any food as a dip for pancakes, bread etc. Thus it is very common in most indian restaurants as one of the options for gravy ( chicken, fish and mutton; no meat included) with the roti prata 

Special grain of rice.. is normally used for " briyani rice" very aromatic and flavorful equivalent to paela concept. THe rice is cooked with spices and again served with options for choice of gravy and other dishes can be ordered..


----------



## cnochef (Dec 3, 2011)

I like dal, but I prefer channa masala which is made with chickpeas instead of lentils ( I use dried ones soaked overnight).


----------



## cnochef (Dec 3, 2011)

Basmati rice is THE staple grain in India. You should know that it is much lower in carbs and healthier for you than all other forms of rice besides brown.

Chapatis, which are basically like a whole wheat flour tortilla, are also served with dal.

I guess you could substitute quinoa for rice if you wanted to, it would definitely be more nutritious but not authentic at all.




johndoughy said:


> Indian split peas. Usually in a stew, or in a curry over rice, like this feller mentions.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of any good traditional grains(other than rice) that is common for this kind of Indian dish?


----------



## add (Dec 3, 2011)

cnochef said:


> I like dal, but I prefer channa masala which is made with chickpeas instead of lentils ( I use dried ones soaked overnight).



+1

Now how about a recipe here guys.... ?
:hungry:


----------



## cnochef (Dec 3, 2011)

add said:


> +1
> 
> Now how about a recipe here guys.... ?
> :hungry:



My Channa Masala(Serves 4-6)

2 cups dried chickpeas soaked overnight (or 2xcans, but it won't be as creamy)
1 tbsp cumin, whole preferred
1 large onion, small diced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1" piece ginger, minced
1 jalapeno, minced
1 cup fresh tomatoes, small diced (about 2 tomatoes)
1 tbsp tamarind paste (or 2 tbsp vinegar)
1 bunch fresh cilantro, chopped

1. Drain chickpeas, cover with water and 1 tsp. baking soda (it helps soften the chickpeas) in dutch oven and simmer covered on low-med for 45 mins.
2. Drain chickpeas and reserve, clean dutch oven.
3. On low-med heat in dutch oven, dry saute cumin until you can smell it. Do not burn it!!!
4. Add onions, garlic, ginger and jalapenos then saute until onions are soft, about 5 minutes.
5. Add chickpeas, tomatoes and tamarind then simmer uncovered on low-med until thick and saucy, about 30 mins.
6. Take off heat, add cilantro and serve over rice with chapati bread.


----------



## cnochef (Dec 3, 2011)

I forgot to mention that you will want to saute the onions et al in 2 tbsp oil + 2 tbsp butter!



cnochef said:


> My Channa Masala(Serves 4-6)
> 
> 2 cups dried chickpeas soaked overnight (or 2xcans, but it won't be as creamy)
> 1 tbsp cumin, whole preferred
> ...


----------



## bprescot (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh man, now I want chole! And chole's a good segue into rice-alternatives. For chole, for me, it's either rice or bhatura or puri. Only time I make bhatura is for chole but you could do puri for your dal, too! Not really a grain substitution, as much as subbing in bread for rice, but it's a good option. 

Nice lookin' recipe. Pretty much exactly what I do, though i'll sometime brown fry the onions before adding the tomatoes. Depends what I'm in the mood for. 

Oh, and if you want the sour and don't mind adding a bit of sweetness in, you can also use a bit of lemon juice instead of the tamarind paste. It will be a LOT brighter, though. Never thought to use straight vinegar. I'll have to try that once's my tamarind runs low.


----------



## 9mmbhp (Dec 4, 2011)

Not quite dal but this is nice Coconut Red Lentil Soup.


----------

